# Good Cheesemaking books?



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Can anyone here tell me what would be a good book to buy for making goat cheeses? We will be milking three does.
Thanks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Go to www.cheesemaking.com. 

It’s all there. 

I bought many books. The website is better. 

One book that I did use often at the beginning was Goats Produce, Too.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, Alice! I'll see what I can find about that book too.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm pretty fond of The Art of Natural Cheesemaking by David Asher. Not exclusively for goat cheeses but handy for that.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

When I first started I found Home Cheese Making by Rikki Carroll It helped me a lot. She runs the New England Cheese Supplies. Now I use my Goats Produce too book all the time.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow...thx for sharing that link...the page is awesome


----------



## Solace Farm (Jan 25, 2008)

I second David Asher, The Art of Natural Cheesemaking. I used to have Goats Produce Too, and Asher’s is so much better, I don’t think I’ll find a better cheese book. GPT really never explained the why’s, but Asher explains everything in great depth - Love love love this book!


----------



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of The Art of Natural Cheesemaking. Some of the most delicious cheese I've had in my life I've made from the recipes in this book. It's also the first book that didn't make me feel like I was a bad person and about to kill everyone in the world if I got something wrong. All the books I read before were strict about everything, evening insisting I buy a thermometer. Asher's book was not like that at all. Much more relaxed. And did I mention delicious!


----------



## Eric Shea (Jun 29, 2018)

You can see cheesemaking website.


----------

